
Telemetry for Open Source - mwcampbell
https://alexgaynor.net/2015/sep/03/telemetry-for-open-source/
======
ocdtrekkie
You know what would sell me on that telemetry being okay?

A: Ironclad consent. It doesn't happen unless you opt in, and we don't
'assume' the user is okay with it.

B: The telemetry itself, is also open. A public dashboard of all data
collected, complete datasets freely available.

------
VOYD
Oh, it's bad when MSFT does it, but not vice versa?

